# New SL4 Tarmac PRO (SRAM) - advice on select upgrades



## seaweeds (Jul 24, 2012)

Ive been a XCer for a while now, but lately i have had a huge desire to start some serious road racing. Made a decision today and snapped up a Tarmac SL4 pro (SRAM red groupset) and my new toy arrives next week down at the LBS.

It looks very solid, but two things i want to upgrade from the get go are 
A - FD - from stock to YAW
B - Cassette - From stock to Powerdome X

Thing is - I know about MTB components alot better than road, is there compatibility issues with these upgrades. Compatible with my current shifters? I dont mind about buying a new chain, i assume it will be needed?

Thanks!


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

seaweeds said:


> Ive been a XCer for a while now, but lately i have had a huge desire to start some serious road racing. Made a decision today and snapped up a Tarmac SL4 pro (SRAM red groupset) and my new toy arrives next week down at the LBS.
> 
> It looks very solid, but two things i want to upgrade from the get go are
> A - FD - from stock to YAW
> ...


I'm not sure if the 2011 Sram Red Levers works properly with the Yaw FD, I think this FD must be mounted with the 2012 levers


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

^False.


You will be fine with those upgrades in conjuction with your stock levers. You will, however, have a trim function on your shifter that no longer serves a purpose. I'm running 2011 shifters with a YAW fd and it's fookn fantastical!!!




P.S. Please give me your bike. Kthxbai


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

seaweeds said:


> Ive been a XCer for a while now, but lately i have had a huge desire to start some serious road racing. Made a decision today and snapped up a Tarmac SL4 pro (SRAM red groupset) and my new toy arrives next week down at the LBS.
> 
> It looks very solid, but two things i want to upgrade from the get go are
> A - FD - from stock to YAW
> ...


statements of incompatibilities are greatly exaggeratted

the old chain should work fine, 

yaw derailleur is a worthy upgrade - works fine with 2012 shifters


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

Show pics!


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a Tarmac SL4 Pro Sram Red, love it, and was keen to change the FD to the 2012 but was told I would need to upgrade the levers. So what function do you loose if you don't? I changed the rear Cassette to an 11-26 when I got it but that is the only modifications so far.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Wildcard said:


> I have a Tarmac SL4 Pro Sram Red, love it, and was keen to change the FD to the 2012 but was told I would need to upgrade the levers. So what function do you loose if you don't? I changed the rear Cassette to an 11-26 when I got it but that is the only modifications so far.


Bet you would have found your answer if you read the 4 posts above you...

Change to the new FD and you lose the trim function on the left shifter. However, you don't need trim because of the yaw motion of the new FD. No need to upgrade to new shifters.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry reading this post it wasnt clear and then I read another post and the penny dropped. In the other posted it mentioned you may need to change to the 2012 chainrings as well.

Turns out to be a bit more than I had hoped and at the end of the Day I really dont have an issues with the current SRAM RED on my bike, it is awesome and cant see me going back to Shimano any time in the near future.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

^^^ I agree about not going back to shimano, but I'll most likely be going to the new Yaw FD. Just too many good reviews on it and bad reviews on the old one. Plus I've had some issues lately with my FD not wanting to shift into the big ring and dropping the chain. It's really a win-win for only $140.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Let us know how you go, will have a serious Chat about it to my LBS I think.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Not a big fan of upgrading new bikes but the new Red FDr idea is a really good idea. Why change the cassette, though, when it's gonna be cooked in 2000 miles? Ride that cassette into the ground and then swap it. 

Hey - can I put a new Red FDr on my Shimano Ultegra drivetrain ?


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

I did the cassett when I frst picked it up, didnt need an 11-28. Bike shop just swapped it over no extra cost. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

I run a new Sram Yaw FD with 2010 shifters and chainset, shifting is vastly improved over the old style mech. I would be upgrading straight away.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I will have to do just that, only difference is I have the specialized crank. That shouldn't be an issue though.


----------

